

Angular.js taught me a lot about myself - AdrianRossouw
http://wayfinder.co/pathways/5375e8cd7906431100dbb9b8/angular-js-taught-me-a-lot-about-myself

======
AdrianRossouw
these articles were actually the start of a new chapter in my life.

\- they helped me rediscover my love of writing.

\- I discovered I could by sharing what I know about full-stack
development[1].

\- The search for the perfect medium lead to me discovering wayfinder.co[2].

\- I love the format so much that I was contacting them to help them improve
it.

\- This has lead to me becoming the CTO of Wayfinder just last week.

So yeah, angular definitely did make me happier. Or maybe just stepping back
and thinking about things was the key.

[1] Full-Stack Fundamentals: Introduction >
[http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/introduction-fullstack-
fundament...](http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/introduction-fullstack-fundamentals)

[2] Microservices : Field Guide for April 2014 >
[http://wayfinder.co/pathways/53536427f7040a11002ae407](http://wayfinder.co/pathways/53536427f7040a11002ae407)

